# Bitte Hilfe !



## Rima (16. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

in Illustrator soll ich ein Flyer nur MIT ZWEI FARBEN stellen, Hintergrund mit einem bestimmt Pantone-Nummer. auf dem Hintergrund kommt zwei Bilder, die sollen eine Maske bekommen(ich hoffe Ausdruck Maske ist richtig. die Bilder sind voll farbig und die sollen aber nur eine Farbe von bestimmte Pantone haben).

erste Frage:
Die Bilder und Hintergrund habe ich in Photoshop bearbeitet, in Photoshop die Hintergrund ist mit Pantone erstellt aber wenn ich speichre (Format .Psd) und in Illustrator öffne, sehe ich Hintergrund hat CYMC Format.welche Forma soll ich speichern, dass ich in Illustrator wieder mit Pantone bekomme? ach so ich habe was vergessen. am ende soll ich Unbedingt in EPS Format speichern.

zweite Fragen:
kann ich nicht in Illustrator Bilder mit Volltonefarbe(genau wie bei Photoshop) einfügen?

BILLTTTEE Leute Hilfe ..

Danke
Tati


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. November 2004)

Also es ist vollkommen egal welche farbe der bereich hatt der in dem bestimmten Pantoneton gedruckt werden soll, du mußt nur dem Drucker sagen das z.B. alle Objekte mit 100% Magenta in Pantone 682C gedruckt werden sollen, nur darfst du dann keine Objekte mit 100% Magenta anlegen die auch 100% Mgenta bekommen sollen sonst mußt du dir für den Pantonebereich eine andere Farbe anlegen. Es gibt aber auch Pantone Farbbibliotheken für die jeweiligen Grafikprogramme.
Um in EPS zu speichern mußt du als EPS exportieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## xpetax (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo , 

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wollte deshalb keinen neuen Tread öffnen:
mein erster Flyer ist in Arbeit und soll nun auch in die Zeitung.

Auf Anfrage, welches DateiFormat sie benötigen wurde mir mitgeteilt, 
dass ich es per *.eps verschicken sollte.
Die Datei habe ich mit Corel Draw erstellt (da dort Vektoren genutzt werden und man somit "glatte" Texte erhält). Bei dem EXPORT-Versuch in EPS gibt er mir die Datei mit 100MB raus. Das ist ein bißchen viel, gellle?!

Auf Anfrage bei der Zeitung hieß es .."Tja, k.A."-Super, oder?
Nun soll ich das ganze per PDF verschicken. Doch bei der Erstellung als pdf (PDF FREIGEBEN) frisst das Dokument nen Teil meiner Grafiken auf und läßt nen Farberverlauf schlecht aussehen...

*verzweifel*

Hier nun mal wieder meine Fragen:

-gibt es nen Trick bei *.eps (Komprimierung o.ä.?)
-nen Trick bei den PDF´s ?!
...

Über eine Antwort würd´ich mich sehr freuen.


Viele Grüße,
xpetax


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2004)

Also eigentlich ist das mit den 100 MB etwas merkwürdig da EPS ja nicht einfach was dazu erfindet. Mit komprimierung würde ich nie Arbeiten wenn ich was aus dem Haus gebe da z.B beim Belichten von komprimierten Dateien komische  Sachen passieren.
Hast du zufällig ein Bild oder irgendwelche anderen Pixelbasierenden Inhalte in der Corel-Datei?
Beim PDF schreiben solltest du dir auf jeden fall die Einstellungen mal genau anschauen, das da nichts bezüglich Farbraum ect. verändert wird.
Ansonsten lad die Datei mal im Corel 7-8 Format hoch dann kann ich sie mir mal anschauen.


----------



## xpetax (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo DirtyWorld, 

danke für das "Annehmen" der Problematik. Also, ich habe zuvor in PS ein Hintergrund gebaut, der ja dann wohl auf pixeln basiert... Meinst du das es daran liegen kann? hochladen werd´ich morgen versuchen, da ich das hier am PC z.Zt. nicht habe. Ich mach´ das wärend der Arbeit... aber psst! Kann denn eine Einfache Pixelebene sone Datenmenge produzieren?!
--> Auf den Gedanken kam ich vorher nicht! ich teste das Morgen und werde dann berichten. Wie würdest Du den einen aufwendigenHintergrund gestalten? Bsp. bei mir ist es ein zerknülltes Stück Papier, eingescannt...

auweia....ich befürchte das ist wirklich der Fehler!

Bis Morgen, 

Viele Grüße, 
xpetax


----------



## xpetax (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab´mir die Sache nochmal angesehen. Da auf dem Plakat jede Menge Sponsoren sind, und deren Logos jeweils nur als *.jpeg vorliegen habe ich jede Menge an Pixel-Dateien. Kannn man dort eine Komprimierung vornehmen ? wenn ja wie?

Und wie kann ich die Datei als  Corel Version 7 / 8 abspeichern?

Fragen über Fragen..

VG
xpetax


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Dezember 2004)

Wie größ ist den der Flyer, weil auch wenn du Pixelbasieende Daten verwendest ist die Datenmenge von 100 MB etwas unrealistisch.
Hast du irgendwie die Möglichkeit mir die EPS zur Verfügung zustellen beispielsweiße mit ICQ (207-579-539). Wie schon gesagt ist das mit dem komprimieren so eine Sache wenn man Druckreife Daten erstellen möchte und JPEG ist im Druckbereich eh ein ungeeignetes Dateiformat besser man arbeitet mit TIFF.
Schau mal das deine Bilddateien keine Auflösen haben die größer als 300 dpi ist.
Wie man in Corel das Dateiformat downgradet weiß ich nicht kann sein das man es exportieren muß oder beim Abspeichern auch für ältere Versionen zugängig machen muß oder aber das ich es vielleicht doch öffnen kann, habe Freehand zur Hand.


----------



## xpetax (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich werd´mir das ansehen und dich dann ggf. per ICQ anmailn.Aus Zeittechnischen Gründen wird es aber nix vor Neujahr!

Also Guten Rutsch!

VG
xpetax


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2005)

Unter dieser Nummer bin ich nun zu erreichen: ICQ 150272932


----------



## xpetax (11. Januar 2005)

Jepp. Frohes Neues!

Die Datei ist nicht kleiner als 100 MB zu bekommen..das ist wirklich blöd per icq, oder?
Ich könnte sie dir in einigen MB per .CDR Datei schicken. Macht das Sinn?

VG+ Danke!
xpetax


----------

